# KDE użytkownicy

## misterLu

mam KDE (jak wiszeość)  i nagle straciłem mozliwość odpalania go jako ktokolwiek inny niż root:-( 

Pokazuje sie okno powitalne, wpisuje usera, passwd, klikam start, okienko znika, chwile nic się nie dzieje,a  potem zupełnie jak restart X-ów: czarny ekran (na ułamek sek) i znowu okienko do logowania. !!!

Dodam , że jak loguje sie jako zwykły user pod konsolą, to wszystko jest OK.

Nie znam KDE, bo to komp mojej mamy i nie wiem nawet gdzie szukać logów. 

Każda sugestia mile widziana

----------

## velociraptor

Witka

może to głupie, ale jeszcze na Mandrake miałem podobny problem.

Trzeba było zmienić hasło. Ponieważ termin jego ważności minął.

passwd user 

Mnie wtedy pomogło.

Pozdro

Sławek

----------

## Prompty

hmmm ale w takim razie konsola tez by sie pultala ze nie ma nowego hasla ... 

nasterLu ---> tylko z KDE ten problem  ?  :Smile:   ...  przypadkiem nie rekompilowales tam jadra ( zainstaluj sterownik graficzny )

----------

## velociraptor

Hmm, słusznie i naukowo. Wszystko zależy od tego jak się loguje na konsoli 

bo jesli jako root i potem su - user to nic nie "wypulta" jeśli bezposrednio - to fakt powinno.

Pozdro

Sławek

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> tylko z KDE ten problem ?

 

tak  :Sad: 

loguje sie nomalnie, to nie jest wina out-date'u usera, bo dodalem testowo nowego 

i problem sie powtórzył.

Gdzie KDE ma jakieś logi?

choc i tak zapewne będa swieciły pustakmi...

----------

## Tommm

miałem podobny problem - okazało się, że brakuje miejsca na dysku   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=875737#875737

w tym przypadku to może być coś zupełnie innego, ale metoda postępowania powinna być chyba podobna...

----------

## cichy

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> mam KDE (jak wiszeość)  i nagle straciłem mozliwość odpalania go jako ktokolwiek inny niż root:-( 
> 
> Pokazuje sie okno powitalne, wpisuje usera, passwd, klikam start, okienko znika, chwile nic się nie dzieje,a  potem zupełnie jak restart X-ów: czarny ekran (na ułamek sek) i znowu okienko do logowania. !!!
> 
> Dodam , że jak loguje sie jako zwykły user pod konsolą, to wszystko jest OK.
> ...

 

Sprawdzałeś może czy na pierwszej konsoli nie pojawiają się jakieś komunikaty błędów?

Jeśli się nie pokazują to wyłącz uruchamianie X-ów przy starcie systemu ( rc-update del xdm ) zresetuj komputer i zaloguj się w konsoli. Wtedy odpal X-y przez startx i zobacz co się stanie. Prawdopodobnie też się nie odpali ale przynajmniej będą jakieś komunikaty... Sprawdź też plik /var/log/XFree86.0.log. Prawdopodobnie gdy logujesz się jako użytkownik nie masz praw do odpalania niektórych programów potrzebnych do uruchomienia KDE. Tak mi się wydaje...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

